# Apps that use LED are leaving it on?



## psufan5 (Jul 15, 2011)

Is this normal? Twitter, FB, GoSMS all leave the LED in a solid lit state... any way to fix that?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen this for some apps too but I'm also running incredibly pre-release ROMs so I've not thought much of it. Are you stock? I've noticed this on AOKP (ICS) and CM10 (JB) with my d2tmo.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you using Light Flow? If so, uninstall and your problem will be fixed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes they all do it. Samsung did something odd with hwo they control the led (surprise surprise) so pretty much all apps will leave it on solid and often be the wrong color.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Are you using Light Flow? If so, uninstall and your problem will be fixed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No Light Flow here. But there is a known bug in CM10 that causes this. So if anybody is running a custom Rom, the problem is probably a Rom issue.

Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just turned mine off completely. Go SMS left it on all night on a text from the wife nearly draining the batt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> Just turned mine off completely. Go SMS left it on all night on a text from the wife nearly draining the batt.


What ROM are you running?


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

It does it on stock Rom, or whatever Rom, Light Flow has nothing to do with it. It's annoying at night because my fiancee's phone keeps me up (I like it nice and dark when I sleep)...LOL


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I found my only temporary solution was to go into Settings/LED Indicator and deselect "Missed Events" as well as uncheck LED settings for any apps that slipped through. I'm hoping this gets addressed in a firmware update soon.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I found my only temporary solution was to go into Settings/LED Indicator and deselect "Missed Events" as well as uncheck LED settings for any apps that slipped through. I'm hoping this gets addressed in a firmware update soon.


I did the same, in fact I unchecked it all. At night it still flashes the LED for emails, etc. I even switched off the Notification in the toggle area, and it still flashes. Pretty annoying, as it is bright as hell in the dark and I'm afraid a plane may accidentally think our bedroom is a runway.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

there's always the old "VCR" method --- leeeetle piece of black tape over the LED light. eeezy peeezy, no more lighteee

i mean, if it REALY bugs you!


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

goldsmitht said:


> there's always the old "VCR" method --- leeeetle piece of black tape over the LED light. eeezy peeezy, no more lighteee
> 
> i mean, if it REALY bugs you!


Haha, I actually did think of doing that. Decided to just live with it.


----------

